# fiat/motorhome servicing in spain



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

we're currently in the south of spain. has anyone had their motorhome serviced here in spain,if so how does price and service compare to uk?
obviously currency differential, will make it cheaper (i hope anyway).
mine is due in march, we'll still be here.
by the way we have a benimar 2.8jtd.cheers...nick


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

slaphead said:


> we're currently in the south of spain. has anyone had their motorhome serviced here in spain,if so how does price and service compare to uk?
> Hi Nick Perhaps this will help (i have copied this out of my MH warranty book)
> 
> PEUGEOT
> ...


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

here's a web site with loads of info on france/spain ect this is the m/h dealer page 
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

oops sorry posted the wrong page http://spainforvisitors.com/sections/caravanningandmotorhoming.htm
chapter


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We had cause to use the main Fiat dealer/service centre in Gandia [just north of Denia] in Spain last February and found them to be on the ball [Sorry, I've looked but can't find the address]


----------

